# Express Entry/Expression of Interest



## karishmakhanna (Oct 18, 2016)

how long does express entry visa takes


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a job offer? If not, it will take as long as it takes (your need to get an invitation, will depend on CRS/job offer).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at the video linked in the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch.

It will give you an idea of how the process works (it's not the same process as other countries like Australia). 

Once you get an Invitation To Apply (ITA), it shouldn't take more than 6 months to process your application... you need to have the ITA first before they will accept your application, so however long it takes to qualify for and receive it (ITA) is in addition to the time required to process the application. 

Once you are in the Express Entry pool, you have 1 (one) year to qualify to get the ITA before you have to start the process again from the beginning... generally, if your CRS rank is <450, you _will *not*_ qualify, ever - the lowest accepted CRS has been 450 and has _never_ gone lower than 450 in all of the time that the Express Entry program has been in operation (it started 01 January 2015). 

There is no work-around for the minimum CRS ranking requirement... the government sets it and they won't be influenced by anyone outside of government, so the onus is on _you_ to meet the minimum CRS rank by improving your English ability/improve your level of education/learn or improve your French language ability (separate competency exam and minimum required score matrix exists for that) or get a valid, qualifying job offer or Provincial Nomination (separate application process applies).


----------



## lifehell (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks but still confused , pls guide some easy way


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

lifehell said:


> Thanks but still confused , pls guide some easy way


What are you confused about?

Did you not read my last post?

The video I referred to will tell you how it works. I don't know how much easier we can explain how the process works without insulting your intelligence.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

lifehell said:


> Thanks but still confused



It really is rather simple and you cannot figure it out?




> pls guide some easy way



There is no easy way.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

lifehell said:


> Thanks but still confused , pls guide some easy way


Could you elaborate on what your confusion is and maybe someone in the community could help you decode?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys please take it easy.. when we are new we dont know anything and get confused easily.

Plus the video you are all talking about in the forum is not working anymore


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Abubakr said:


> Guys please take it easy.. when we are new we dont know anything and get confused easily.
> 
> Plus the video you are all talking about in the forum is not working anymore


A new link to the video has been posted in the thread. 

CIC is still advising that the video is out of date, but the general synopsis of how the process works is more or the less the same.

The redacted video also has a link to the GoC site.


----------

